# Ostsee Gezeiten



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

Grüßt Euch,
eigentlich wollte ich gleich los ans Wasser, wollte mich vorher nur noch einmal über die Gezeiten der Ostsee im Net informieren, da ich an die Trave will. Nur Leider find ich keine Seite die die Gezeiten der Ostsee anzeigt. Kennt jemand eine Adresse wo ich die Ostseegezeiten rausbeckomme.
;+ Danke Jan


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2003)

hallo jan,

ich habe dein poasting mal verschoben, da dir hier mit sicherheit gezielter geholfen werden kann... norwegen und ostsee passt nicht so richtig :m

mach mal klick  #h

PS: ups, ist ja die nordsee... ich suche weiter #h

PPS: aber eingentlich sind die tidenhübe der ostsee nicht so dramatisch... aber ich suche dennoch weiter jan.


----------



## angeltreff (30. November 2003)

Ostsee? Gezeiten?

Stehe ich im Wald? Seit wann gibt es Gezeiten an der Ostsee? Der durchschnittliche Tidenhub in der Ostsee beträgt 2 cm, deshalb sprich man von "keine Gezeiten".


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Nordseegezeiten = Ostseegezeiten?*

Jirko ich glaub ich bin zu Doof,
aber wo findest Du da die Ostsee, gibt es dort was ich übersehen habe einen Link oder so für Ostseegezeiten oder sind die Nordseegez gleichermaßen zu gebrauchen. Die Seite hatte ich nähmlich auch schon nur konnte ich damit nichts anfangen.
Aber ich sag das ja - Du bist hier echt der Kreg weiterso
und vielen dank


----------



## angeltreff (30. November 2003)

http://www.io-warnemuende.de/forum/de_frage12.html


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2003)

hallo jan,

angeltreff hats schon erwähnt... der hub ist zu vernachlässigen! mehr zum thema findest du hier #h

@angeltreff
dazu ist doch unser geniales board da... um zu helfen... büdde nicht böse sein, aber es gibt auch member, die halt auch diesbezüglich hilfe benötigen  #h

...sind manchmal auch ein büschen mehr als 2cm klickklick ... auch für dich interessant jan #h


----------



## angeltreff (30. November 2003)

Bin doch nicht böse. Das kommt bloß schriftlich immer härter rüber als gemeint.

Auch gegoogelt?? )


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Uhhh englische Seiten*

Danke Anglertreff, aber mein englisch ist nicht so fachmännisch,
und die aktuellen Gezeiten stehen dort doch garnicht,oder?


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2003)

weiß ich doch angeltreff... aber die betreffenden vielleicht manchmal nicht :m ...jau auch gegoogelt #h


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Wieder mal viel zu hektisch*

Ach Jirko, ich war mal wieder viel zu schnell mit dem Klicken, hätte mir ja die Antwort sparen können. Aber trotzdem danke Jan


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Mehr Tiede als man denken Mag*

Moin Anglertreff, also mit 2 cm is nich. Ich hab hier in der Trave einen Unterschied von einem hlben Meter bei ablaufendem Wasser, meist sogar mehr, und fisch ca 10Km oberhalb der Mündung. Wie wo anders reagiert der Fisch sehr stark, auf das auf ab oder auflaufendes Wasser.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

Moin Jan,
dat is an der Trave eigentlich gaaanz einfach.
Bei Nordostwind drückt das Wasser rein, alles was dem entgegen gesetzt windet, drückt es raus. Also ganz einfach vorm Fischen einen Blick auf die Wetterkarte und gut ist.
Wenn Du immer bestimmte Stellen fischt, bau Dir doch selbst einen Pegel mit ner einfachen Markierung und führ n büschen Buch, dann hast Du relativ schnell raus, wann man besser auf dem Sofa liegen bleibt.
Schönen 1. Advent noch.
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## wildbootsman (30. November 2003)

Die Ostsee hat keine extremen Gezeiten wie die Nordsee, dafür sind die Verbindungen zur Nordsee wie auch die Ostsee selbst viel zu klein. Trotzdem gibt es erhebliche Wasserschwankungen die aber durch langanhaltende Winde beeinflusst werde. In Warnemünde gibt es am alten Strom ein (das letzte oder vorletzte) Haus an dem die Rekordhochwasser zu sehen sind. Da kann man die doch erheblichen Wasserstandsunterschiede sehen. Diese ändern sich allerdings nicht so schnell wie bei Gezeiten in der Nordsee.


----------



## Hornpieper (30. November 2003)

Moin Köhlerjan!

Ich befische auch ab und zu die Trave. Ich schaue dann vorher bei BSH wie die Strömung läuft.


Björn
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/wo5/wo5.htm


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Lübecker sind auch da*

Moin Gnilftz und Hornpieper, man endlich mal Leute von hier.
Hattet Ihr schon Erfolg auf Scholle.
Das mit der Stömungskarte scheint schon ne gute Idee zu sein, wird angewand beim nächsten mal. Dat mit dem Wind kann ich mir aber garnicht so vorstellen, ich hab in den letzten Tagen schon auf alles geachtet als ich am Wasser war, war aber eher Windstill. Könnte es aber noch mit dem Elbe Lübeck Kanal zusammenhängen? Ist da eigentlich irgendwo eine Schleuse zwischen?
Naja meldet euch können ja mal gemeinsam los


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

@ Jan
am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal liegt der schwankende Wasserstand bestimmt nicht, zumal der ab Kronsforde die erste von x Schleusen hat. Betrachte die Ostsee mal als Flasche und die Trave als den Flaschenhals, wenn es dann im Norden (Nordosten) pifft, drückt das Wasser in die Lübecker Bucht und damit in die Trave, nicht umsonst hast Du in Travemünde manchmal so eine Megaströmung. Dazu kommt noch was an Niederschlägen hier gefallen ist und vom Oberlauf der Trave gerne flußabwärts möchte. 
Mit dem Schollenangeln habe ich es nicht so, ich wedel lieber mit der Fliegenrute oder schmeisse Blech. Wo gehst Du denn auf Scholle? Travemünde? Pack mal ne Blinkerrute mit ein, da stehen Megabarsche von Ü 40cm!!! :z
Gruß & Petri
Heiko


----------



## Pete (30. November 2003)

fangt ihr wirklich schollen dort ???
meine letzte hatte ich im herbst 2002 in dänemark... wohlgemerkt eine!!! seitdem "nur" an die 120 flundern und klischen...


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Fliegenfischen an der Trave*

Heiko ich glaub es nicht, Spinn & Fiegenfischen ist auch genau das was ich am meisten mach, deshalb auch die gezeitenfrage, ich hab festgestellt, das wenn das Wasser anfängt abzulaufen geht rein nichts mehr. Bin in Scharbeutz/Brücke und in Dänischburg bei Borowski und Hopp auf Scholle gegeangen. Scharbeutz drei Babydorsche und ein Platte von Handgröße. Dänischburg eine Aalmutter. Ein Tag vorher mit der Spinnrute in Dänischburg und nix-war wieder Wasser-Tiefstand.
Also wenn Du mal Bock hast könnte man ja mal gemeinsam mit der Fliegenrute los. Kannst ja mal ne mail schicken wenn Du Bock hast. Bibt bestimmt wieder Streß mit dem Weibe (Mußt du schon wieder angeln?) ,aber das kennt man ja.
und weg
Bis dann Jan


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Scholle ist zwar da, aber...*

Moin Pete Kaum noch, hörst ja alles nur Babyfisch, vor drei Jahren bist Du in Travemünde morgens an die Mole und Mittags mit 50 Schollen zurück- alles vorbei nix mehr da in der Lübecker Bucht außer Weißenhäuser Stand und Lippe da soll noch richtig was gehen, und nätürlich Fehmarn/Puttgarden am Fährableger darf man aber nur vom Boot aus fischen.
Dann mal los


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

Wenn Du Scholle fangen willst, dann stell Dich mal auf Priwall, kurz vor dem Passathafen, da is auch ne lauschige Bank .
Als Köder nimm Hering, eine Rute so ca 40m weit raus, die andere bis in die Fahrrinne feuern, ggf Krallenblei vonswegen Strömung. Dann gibts auch Platte... :z
Mit Fliege fische ich hauptsächlich an der Küste, mein Lieblingsfisch is die Mefo. Also, wenn Du mal Lust hast und wir uns auf einen Termin einigen können, gerne mal.
TL
Heiko


----------



## Pete (30. November 2003)

leude...vielleicht reden wir hier ein wenig aneinander vorbei...ihr  meint wirklich biologisch gesehen die s c h o l l e ???
ich fange meistens nur flundern, schollen bisher nur vom boot oder kutter aus in etwas erheblicherer wassertiefe...


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Mit Fliege geht los*

Keine Frage Heiko, meine ganzen Bekannten sind reine Ansitzangler oder Bootsangler. Meine letzte Mefo hatte ich beim Hansaland gefangen auf der Spinnrute, Blinker mit Fiege als Nachläufer Klappt echt gut. Und geht ja gerade erst los die Saison. Also gerne angelst Du mit der einhand o zweihandrute ich hab beides da, muß die zweihand aber erstnochmal beherschen lernen. Meine mailadresse ist janbannasch@aol.com. Sag an wanns losgehen soll. Jan


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

@ Pete
einigen wir uns auf Butt, ok?   
Gruß
Heiko
dem es es egal ist, ob Scholle, Flunder oder Kliesche, Hauptsache gebraten!


----------



## Pete (30. November 2003)

also sinds denn doch "bloß" eher flundern, stimmts???
bitte nicht als pedanterie auffassen...hätte ja tatsächlich sein können, was mich dann sehr interessiert hätte


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

So wohl als auch...
ich gehe die letzten 2 Jahre gar nicht mehr auf Platte, davor hast ab und zu auch mal ne Scholle gefangen, aber in der Regel Flundern & Klieschen, ich war nur so frei und habe auf Scholle geantwortet und dies mal als Oberbegriff abgetan... 
Okidoki?
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Köhlerjan (30. November 2003)

*Die ollen Platten*

Halt mir einer die Platten auseinander, kann man mal wieder sehen raus aus dem Wasser rein in die Pfanne und mehr muß nicht sein. Ist aber wirklich so, jeder sagt was anderes Butt is schon ok, dann wissen wir alle was gemeint ist, zumindestens so ca
Jan


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

@ Jan 
Du hast Post...


----------



## angeltreff (1. Dezember 2003)

#h


----------



## Hornpieper (1. Dezember 2003)

Ach so ist das:q . Wir Lübecker haben das wohl nicht so genau mit den Platten. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Bilders an Angeltreff#6 

Björn#h


----------



## Hornpieper (1. Dezember 2003)

@ havkat und alle anderen Lübecker hier im Board die es doch genau wissen. Bitte nich hauen.#t


----------



## Köhlerjan (1. Dezember 2003)

*Butt is Butt*

Hornpieper, ich glaub Du brauchst keine Angst haben, hier sind wir doch alle Fischköppe.
Achja danke Anglertreff, und nach der Beschreibung tendiere ich jetzt wieder zur Scholle, oder vieleicht doch die ...  . Weiste wat Butt is Butt
Bis dann


----------

